# driving during 2ww



## silverbream (Feb 10, 2008)

Hi there! About to go for ET, is it ok to drive?? Probably a dumb question! My mum broke her hip a few weeks ago and its my turn to be her carer. There is absolutely no lifting involved, just cooking and light tidying; but is it ok to drive?? Its a three hour journey, hellish on the train. Anyone got any tips? This is my second go! I'd be going the day after ET.... what do people recommend?

Much love silverxxx

Age 41.


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi hun, 
First lots of     to you for ET  

If the train is not an easy option, such as one fast train, maybe drive, can you stay 2 nights instead of one night , before driving back? ( you mention you would drive back the next day).
The main thing is no lifting of any kind, not even a suitcase. not even for 2 min, and not lifting your arms in the air, such as to catch something, or reach something.
Maybe when you drive back , you can take it easy and stop several times , then you should be fine. Stress is also to take into account and it sounds you would be less stressed in your car than in a train, having to change maybe trains and taking a bus, waiting in the cold... 
So I would, I think , personnally drive .
Good luck!    

Future Mummy


----------

